# Problemas con nvidia (solucionado)

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Saludos a todos, de nuevo por aqui. Tenia todo perfecto, mi Gentoo funcionando, pero... cuando realice etc-update... comenzando con un archivo bootmisc. Primero copie bootmisc y el .config bootmisc en un directorio (por las dudas), le actualice y enseguida reinicialice  para verificar que todo anduviera, pero.... no arranco mas el modo grafico, al realizar "startx"  me reporte el siguiente  error:

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Por supuesto intente reubicar el viejo "bootmisc" en su lugar originario, pero no inicio el sistema grafico con nvidia, quite del xorg.conf "nvidia"  y coloque "nv" habilite el modulo "dri" y "GLcore" e inicio el KDE sin la pantalla de  nvidia, ademas no tenia conexion a la red, realice  "emerge  dhcp" y se soluciono el problema de la red. Recompile el kernel, intente "emerge nvidia" 50.000 veces.... y nada siempre el mismo error, recompile el kernel (con genkernel) y nada, asi que estoy nuevamente sin "nvidia" y bastante "desolado".  :Sad:   No entiendo como realizar los etc-update, cada vez que actualizo un archivo  me da problemas, crei encontrar un metodo al copiarlos y cualquier problema reubicaba nuevamente los originales, pero eso parece no funcionar  siempre. Sinceramente no soy Guru y mis conocimientos son muy limitados (como grande es mi entusiasmo), pero realmente por momentos pienso que a lo mejor Gentoo no es para mi nivel. Ahora no puedo cargar la nvidia, lei en la pagina web todo lo que pude (manuales, posts) e hice todo lo que encontre, pero nada. Realmente esos etc-update son un "cuchillo de dos filos", deberian tener alguna indicacion mas precisa para los que tenemos pocos conocimientos. En fin disculpen mi sentimiento contrariado, pero llevo dias tratando de estabilizar el Gentoo y a cada rato estoy como al principio  :Crying or Very sad:   (parece el mito de Sisifo). En fin amigos a ver si me podeis ayudar, animo no me falta y buscar soluciones tampoco, pero ya estoy en un terreno que no entiendo, dando "palos de ciego". Alguien me podria explicar (disculpen el pedido, pero lo hago con humildad) como poder reinstalar la nvidia ?

Bueno amigos muchas gracias, gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar y disculpen mi "desazon" ante tantos problemas reiterativos.  :Embarassed: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## DDrDark

Bueno aver si yo te puedo ayudar:

Primero, revisa que tu /usr/src/linux apunte hacia el kernel que estas usando en este momento.

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-ck5-r1/

```

Por supuesto, es solo un ejemplo. Seguramente estes usando gentoo-sources que son los que recomienda la instalacion.

Ahora reinstalamos los drivers:

```

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

```

Una vez hecho esto, le decimos a nuestro querido gentoo que utilize el driver nvidia

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

Si todo ha ido correctamente, deberias pasar a editar tu xorg.conf

Asegurate que la seccion "Modules" te quede algo parecido a esto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SubSection  "extmod"
> 
> 	Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension
> ...

 

Y la seccion "Device" pon en Driver "nvidia"

Con esto deberia irte, intentalo y comentalo a ver que tal, es lo que se me ocurre 

salu2 espero q te sirva

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Gracias por tu respuesta DDrDark, finalmente esta solucionado. Segui friamente tus instrucciones, pero tuve que realizar lo siguiente para que funcione: compile el kernel con Genkernel y le habilite el /dev/agpgart (AGP-support) y la secuencia desde modo texto (X off) fue la siguiente:

1. # emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel   (por suppuesto el link simbolico apuntaba al kernel en uso (2.6.12-gentoo-r6)

2. # rmmod nvidia (este paso no la hacia antes y ahora lo realice)

3. # modprobe nvidia

4. # modules-update

4. # modinfo nvidia  (lista una serie de datos sobre nvidia)

5. # nano -w /etc/X11/xoeg.conf (donde inhabilite #lLoad "Dri"  #Load "GLcore" y active Load "glx", ademas sustitui (Driver "nv")  por (Driver "nvidia")

6. Control O - enter - control x (salve el archivo xorg.conf con los cambios introducidos)

7. # opengl-update nvidia

8. # startx (cargo el modulo nvidia -muestra la pantalla nvidia) y quedo sin cargar el KDE

9. # shutdown -r now  (reinicializa el sistema) 

FELIZMENTE CARGO NVIDIA - KDE   :Laughing: 

Me interesaria saber un poco mas sobre como actualizar con el etc-update (tengo 16 archivos para actualizar). Realmente despues del "susto"  :Shocked:   de hoy mucho no me animo.

Bueno amigos, muchas gracias una vez mas por el soporte, disculpen que haya escrito estos pasos muy elementales, pero si hay otro "brutito" como yo, quiza le ayuden.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## DDrDark

Bueno me alegro q te sirviera de algo, yo no te quise liar con recompilar el kernel ni nada deso, aparte supuse por el error que pusiste que era problema de los drivers asi que por ahi era el tema. 

salu2!

----------

